# SHAQ traded to Miami



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

for Briant Grant, Lamar Odom and Caron Butler..

it's not final yet, but the big man has OK'd it ...

Should be an interesting season next year


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well if it happens it happens. I don't think Miami will do that much better with Shaq but you never know. I will miss him but what can you do but wish the big fella good luck next year!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

....very interesting


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope he goes :nod:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

pamonster said:


> I hope he goes :nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

In other NBA news :

Nuggets to extend an offer to Kenyon Martin

Pacers to trade Al Harrington to Atlanta for Stephen Jackson

Pistons to sign Antonio McDyess

that's it, and I'm out like boner in sweatpants !


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Just wondering guys...why you happy to see him go? I'm not really into basketball, but isn't he a good player?


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

eastern conference will be DOMINATED by SHAQ, dwayne wade and shaq, watch out. odom, and caron butler are two huge losses for that team though, odom pulled them through the playoffs last year.... we'll see what happens in MIAMI.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

the trade is good for Miami but the Lakers are left with sh*t, we don't have any big men to compete with the elite bigs in the west such as:

Webber
Duncan
Garnett
Nowitzski


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

blueprint said:


> the trade is good for Miami but the Lakers are left with sh*t, we don't have any big men to compete with the elite bigs in the west such as:
> 
> Webber
> Duncan
> ...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

blueprint said:


> the trade is good for Miami but the Lakers are left with sh*t, we don't have any big men to compete with the elite bigs in the west such as:
> 
> Webber
> Duncan
> ...


 What are you talking about they get Brian Grant lol


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the Lakers will still be a great team without Shaq. Don't get me wrong Shaq was a big part of the Lakers, but watching his this previous season his numbers went down and wasn't a big factor like the previous title wins. I still wish Shaq would have stayed and finished his great career with the Lakers but it seems most superstars finish their career's with other teams for some reason. I don't think Maimi will get to the finals with Detroit in the Eastern Conferance, but they could give them some kind of a run.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah yeah..i bet the laker's don't make it past the second round ..although shaq will destroy the east since they have no good big men..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

PG: Gary Payton
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Lamar Odom
PF: Karl Malone
C: Brian Grant

i think they have the talent to make it atleast to the 2nd round.... but the off season will be a surprise... Rudy T. loves Rookies and the Lakers picked up that european guy, from what i've heard he's pretty good.

who knows.... i'm trying to stay optimistic...


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> PG: Gary Payton
> SG: Kobe Bryant
> SF: Lamar Odom
> PF: Karl Malone
> C: Brian Grant


 I like that line-up but im not to sure for having Brian Grant as center. I know the Lakers can pick someone else up for that job. Also you have to remember the Lakers still have a good bench, but hopefully Fisher will stay!!!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Grant is only 6'9..... Duncan would destroy him.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

blueprint said:


> PG: Gary Payton
> SG: Kobe Bryant
> SF: Lamar Odom
> PF: Karl Malone
> ...


 That is if Malone comes back and if Kobe stays


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

blueprint said:


> PG: Gary Payton
> SG: Kobe Bryant
> SF: Lamar Odom
> PF: Karl Malone
> ...


 I saw sasha play today at the summer league. Hes decent. fast and a good ball handler. However, hes skinny as heck. He looks pretty young. Seems pretty active both offensively and defensively, but I dont think he'll make much of an impact this coming year.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I dont' think the trade is especially good for Miami either

Now they got Dwayne Wade, aging Shaq and a bunch of crap

I am not impressed


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I dont' think the trade is especially good for Miami either
> 
> Now they got Dwayne Wade, aging Shaq and a bunch of crap
> 
> I am not impressed


 Shaq in the East is a Eastern Conference Finals guarantee.

with Wade and Jones they are looking pretty good, not sure if Rafer Alston is still on there roster.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Miami is not going to take over the east.







Wade is good. Shaq has been exposed to let him have his pionts and make the rest of the team work.
pistons and pacers will be fighting for eastern championship again.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I agree that the heat will prob make the eastern conf. finals. THey dont have enough depth to get farther. As for rafer, I believe he got a big contract elsewhere. Was it toronto? I forget. Anyways, I have a feeling shaq will dominte and break down sometime in the season making this an eventual good trade for the lakeshow


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Didn't Eddie Jones leave via free agency ?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I would have kept Shaq,and got rid of Kobe.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Kobe is an all star, I'll give him that. But 2 things Shaq has on him..

1. CLASS
2. Pure size (something that cannot be taught)

Lakers will be a west coast joke next year. Why do you think they traded Shaq to the east, because they know no one can match up to him, and they'd rather see him in the the finals and no in the western finals.

I may not know fish well, but I know hoops well. Having a 6'8 dad who played division 1 college ball till he blew his knee out, a 6'7 brother who plays division 2 college ball, and played myself, I do know whats goin on


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Kobe is an all star, I'll give him that. But 2 things Shaq has on him..
> 
> 1. CLASS
> 2. Pure size (something that cannot be taught)
> ...


 shaq has class? "give me my f'in money"...."im demanding a trade...i want an organization that wants to win"....roll call for kings and mavs ....shaq-"here". ok thats very classy. And another thing, making malone and GP come here for peanuts and him wanting 30 million....then leaving after one year. Very classy.


----------



## Drewzie (Jun 29, 2004)

shaq is hands down the most dominating player in the NBA when he wants to be. one of the top 10 hardest things to do in sports, one of them has got to be "guarding shaq" the triangle offense isn't set up to work with a big man like shaq. notice the bulls won all of their championships with slashers and shooters, john paxton, jordan, pippen, bj armstrong. shaq will be a good fit in Miami i think


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

to get a guy like shaq you gotta give up a lot. Let's see how the heat well the heat will do picking up more players. I think you guys are crazy saying L.A. has a good bench. Fisher is gone, he aint going to stay.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Drewzie said:


> shaq is hands down the most dominating player in the NBA when he wants to be. one of the top 10 hardest things to do in sports, one of them has got to be "guarding shaq" the triangle offense isn't set up to work with a big man like shaq. notice the bulls won all of their championships with slashers and shooters, john paxton, jordan, pippen, bj armstrong. shaq will be a good fit in Miami i think


 actually, the triangle offense fits shaq b/c it was meant for a big man. Shaq is the top of the triangle. In chicago, they made it work w/ a rotation of centers. The triangle starts off w/ the center and it works off as a reaction to the defense. In miami, they will need to slow things down to fit shaqs lack of conditioning.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

WELL IT HAD TO BE DONE i wouldnt of wanted to let go of odom (hes finally playing up to his potential) but to get shaq u gotta do waht u gotta do ,think about it the heat made it to the 2nd round with the squad they had addign shaq automatically makes them alot better


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Drewzie said:
> 
> 
> > shaq is hands down the most dominating player in the NBA when he wants to be. one of the top 10 hardest things to do in sports, one of them has got to be "guarding shaq" the triangle offense isn't set up to work with a big man like shaq. notice the bulls won all of their championships with slashers and shooters, john paxton, jordan, pippen, bj armstrong. shaq will be a good fit in Miami i think
> ...


 That is exactly right, and Shaq is the perfect big man for the triangle offense. I once read an interview with Michael Jordan from the first Bulls dynasty days where an intreviewer brought up that Bill Cartwright was complaining about not scoring enough points, to which MJ said something along the lines of - "The whole offense is set up for Cartwright to score. I can't make him move or make shots, all I can do is give him the ball" The Bulls won despite having a dominant big man because they had plenty of talent on the perimeter and good power forwards.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Grant is only 6'9..... Duncan would destroy him.


 this is what tim would do to grant he will tare him a new one.tim is to good 4 grant.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

blueprint said:


> with Wade and Jones they are looking pretty good, not sure if Rafer Alston is still on there roster.


 Rafer has agreed to sign with Toronto :nod:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

booger said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > with Wade and Jones they are looking pretty good, not sure if Rafer Alston is still on there roster.
> ...


 so that leaves the heat with absolutley nothing....

is vince carter still with that team? i heard he wanted to leave a few days ago.... what the hell is going on this off season.

Carlos Boozer to Utah
Quentin Richardson to Pheonix
Kobe Bryant Who knows
Kenyon Martin to Denver
Stephen Jackson to Indiana
Al Harrington to Atlanta
Steve Nash to Pheonix
Eric Dampier to Memphis
Tracy McGrady to Houston
Steve Francis to Orlando

there are more but damn.....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Eric Dampier to Memphis


 Are you sure about that ? Is that final ?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Dampier to Memphis
> ...


 no but he is about to sign an offer sheet but the Grizzlies are still waiting on what happens with Stromile Swift.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

The reason I was wondering about Dampier because I know he expressed interest in coming back to Indiana - he played for us his rookie season. It'd be awesome if we could sign him but we don't have as much room under the cap as other teams

oh yeah, San Antonio signed Brent Barry

I guess I was wrong about Eddie Jones, I thought he was a free agent, but he's still with the Heat, or maybe he resigned


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Both Vince and his mom are still in TO. Alot of fans me included are sick of his sh*t. Over the last couple years he's proven he is a big p*ssy and a momma's boy. He wants to be a player and a gm. Im still gonna go to his charity game at the end of the month. If he wants out of T.O. ,then let him go.







Hey maybe L.A will take him Blueprint.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

why don't the pacers give Bender some minutes, hell make him a starter, he's been on your roster for awhile just leeching on salary... give him a chance, he was suppose to be the next big thing when he got drafted.... i won't be surprised if he becomes a star if he signs with another team since obviously the Pacers aren't giving him any.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

whose minutes is he going to get ? There are just people in front of him who are better .. but I am sure he'll see more PT with Harrington gone..Stephen Jackson is more of a 2

Gary Payton wants out:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/stor...marc&id=1838214


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

booger said:


> Hey maybe L.A will take him Blueprint.


 if the Clippers get Kobe than the Lakers might want him but i don't know who they would trade for him.... possibly Gary Payton and Devean George.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> whose minutes is he going to get ?


he's a 7'0.... he should be placed as a starting center....

PG: Jamal Tinsley
SG: Stephen Jackson
SF: Ron Artest
PF: Jermaine O'Neal
C: Jon Bender

looks good.... give the guy minutes. please don't tell me that soft stiff Croshere and Foster are going to be ahead of Bender.

I still think Gary Payton has some game left..... i don't kno who we could trade for him though, possibly a 1st round draft pick somewhere.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

blueprint said:


> booger said:
> 
> 
> > Hey maybe L.A will take him Blueprint.
> ...


 haha toronto wont trade an old pg and george for vc


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

diddye said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > booger said:
> ...


what else can the Lakers offer?? Kareem Rush and Luke Walton?? i don't think they want Brian Cook.

i'm being realistic, there's no chance the Lakers can land VC with a trade if Kobe Leaves..... they are basically going to be a joke next year until the next off season, with all the open cap space they can sign any free agent they'd like.... everybody wants to play for LA.

The Clippers could possibly make a run for him if they don't get Kobe but i'd imagine they'd match that offer Q got from Pheonix before ever getting VC.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> > whose minutes is he going to get ?
> 
> 
> he's a 7'0.... he should be placed as a starting center....
> ...


 Uhhhh no !

He weighs like 210 lbs. soaking wet and hangs around the 3point line jacking it up all the time. First time he gets in the paint against Shaq he'll be smacked around so hard it could end his career (and I am not joking)

He's a 3, he's small forward, he doesn't have enough bulk to mix it up in the paint, what he does have is a decent jump shot and very good athleticism for a big man. He'll probably be playing behind Artest next season. He's also injury-prone so he's a big question mark. Maybe they'll give him some minutes and if he doesn't improve they'll trade in the middle of the season


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Regarding Dampier situation - somebody just posted this on Pacers board:

"Memphis just screwed itself out of the Dampier situation.

Golden State has already mentioned to all the teams trying to get an S&T that the Warriors won't help Dampier at all get the money that he wants.

Meaning that Memphis has no exceptions, not even the veterans exception (Watson), with which to sign Dampier.

The only possibility of obtaining a big man is to obtain their own, Swift, which West said that he will match EVERY offer made to Swift regardless.

So no, they are technically out of the running for Dampier."


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

u guy stook a hit by trading Harrington... he had some skill in the paint and his post up skills were really good compared to other forwards his size, he's kinda like a Kenyon Martin.

i still think bender can develop into a decen tpost up player if he worked on it, what other center in the east is over 7'0??


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i've read on the Laker board that they are pursuing Dampier next to Kobe... not sure if it holds true but the lakers don't have much to offer other than the MLE which is about 5.5 million per year.....

i've also read that hte Lakers if they don't get dampier are pursuing Divac.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

blueprint said:


> what else can the Lakers offer?? Kareem Rush and Luke Walton?? i don't think they want Brian Cook.
> 
> i'm being realistic, there's no chance the Lakers can land VC with a trade if Kobe Leaves..... they are basically going to be a joke next year until the next off season, with all the open cap space they can sign any free agent they'd like.... everybody wants to play for LA.


 There was a rumor going around awhile back about a Iverson for V.C. trade.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

blueprint said:


> i've read on the Laker board that they are pursuing Dampier next to Kobe... not sure if it holds true but the lakers don't have much to offer other than the MLE which is about 5.5 million per year.....


 I read in a local T.O. paper today that the Raptors are pursuing Dampier also.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

*EVERYBODY WANTS DAMPIER*


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> u guy stook a hit by trading Harrington... he had some skill in the paint and his post up skills were really good compared to other forwards his size, he's kinda like a Kenyon Martin.
> 
> i still think bender can develop into a decen tpost up player if he worked on it, what other center in the east is over 7'0??


can't compare Al to Kenyon - Al is 6'8" and not a power forward, that's why Bender should get more minutes next year with him gone.Well I guess K-Mart isn't much taller, but his game is power whereas Al's game is finesse, if you know what I mean

Al wanted to go somewhere where he can start and we needed to unload one of our small forwards, we had too many

Tony Kukoc is 6'11" and never played center. Bender's game is a little like Tony's only he's way more athletic. Just cause you're tall doesn't mean you're a center. His height is one thing but his game is of a perimiter player, they've even played him at shooting guard before.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

please trade bender, he will be more useful elsewhere than in indiana.

just like o'neal in portland and darius miles in cleveland.... u never know.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll trade Bender for a legitimate big man any day.

I wish we would do a sign-and-trade with Golden State for Dampier. They can have Croshere too


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I read that the Pacers are about to blow up there roster and make some major moves. Like trading Artest cause of his playoff meltdown.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup there gonna trade ron


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about it since the McGrady rumours


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Artest is staying. Tinsley maybe not . Whats the heat starting line up gonna look like?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i wouldn't mind having artest in LA.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

InIndiana said:


> Artest is staying. Tinsley maybe not . Whats the heat starting line up gonna look like?


 PG: Dwayne Wade
SG: Eddie Jones
C: Shaq

that's about it.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Heat needs to keep Caron.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

maybe we can send Artest to LA for Lamar Odom and Payton


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

InIndiana said:


> Heat needs to keep Caron.


 if they keep caron then no shaq... the lakers made that perfectly clear.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> maybe we can send Artest to LA for Lamar Odom and Payton


 Salaries dont match, no deal.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fine, we'll throw in Croshere too


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

actually, I'm willing to throw in Croshere just about anywhere.. how about Croshere for "future considerations" ... anybody ?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I will take Croshere for Future 2nd round draft pick


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> fine, we'll throw in Croshere too


 haha the lakers aren't stupid, they don't want that stiff.

if they throw bender in then yeah, i see it as a possibility.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

InIndiana said:


> I will take Croshere for Future 2nd round draft pick


 Forget the draft pick, let's just throw him in the White river and run ...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i dont like baby al or bender. both seem pretty soft to me and seem only to score.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not that Croshere is that horrible of a player, he's alright.. it's his gigantic undeserved contract that makes him untradeable. Our best bet is to have him assassinated. Donnie Walsh looks like a guy who's got some "family" connections, he can orchestrate a hit - then we get some much needed salary cap relief and we can bring in Dampier or some other good FA


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh god how I want to have Shaq in Indy. I think ARtest bender harrington for Shaq is better for both teams.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Shaq originally had Pacers on his wish list but since then changed his mind and said he only wants to go to places with warm weather


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Shaq originally had Pacers on his wish list but since then changed his mind and said he only wants to go to places with warm weather


 i thought he didn't wanna go there because there's nothing to do in Indiana.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Shaq originally had Pacers on his wish list but since then changed his mind and said he only wants to go to places with warm weather
> ...


 no no, he can still record his horrible rap records here

Ron Artest got a studio in his house, Shaq can move in


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I hate to thnik of shaq out of LA







, the lakes arent gonna win for a long time now .........

Miami is gonna be my team now , or whoever Shaq goes too


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Shaq originally had Pacers on his wish list but since then changed his mind and said he only wants to go to places with warm weather
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

****THIS JUST IN****

*Kobe Bryant has made a verbal commitment to sign with the clippers.*


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Is Miami including any draft picks in the deal?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

booger said:


> Is Miami including any draft picks in the deal?


 No


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

booger said:


> Is Miami including any draft picks in the deal?


 future first round.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

La might get there 1st round pick next year i think


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> La might get there 1st round pick next year i think


 you've been taught well my son.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blueprint said:


> ****THIS JUST IN****
> 
> *Kobe Bryant has made a verbal commitment to sign with the clippers.*


 is that true ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> ****THIS JUST IN****
> 
> *Kobe Bryant has made a verbal commitment to sign with the clippers.*


what ????
Link Please :rasp: 
the lakers are now really doomed if thats true :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

that'd be nice of Kobe to run Phil and Shaq and Payton out of town and then leave himself


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> that'd be nice of Kobe to run Phil and Shaq and Payton out of town and then leave himself :laugh:


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Damn, La is doomed. Heat is definitely my new team.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Damn, La is doomed. Heat is definitely my new team.


 hahahaah


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Wait, Espn.com hasn't even said anything about the verbal commitment.. Are you sure?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think blueprint's full of sh*t


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

it was a joke on the radio i was just listening to.... they tried to get some opinions on what us Lakers fans will feel about Kobe jumping ship to the Clippers... all the callers seemed optimistic but in the end it was all a joke.

sorry fellas, got me going there for a second.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

This just in - Pacers trade Croshere, Pollard and 2nd round pick for Kevin Garnetta and Latrell Sprewell


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> This just in - Pacers trade Croshere, Pollard and 2nd round pick for Kevin Garnetta and Latrell Sprewell


 lol never gonna happen


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Shaq!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

espn or somshit said trade gonna happen on wed i think


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> espn or somshit said trade gonna happen on wed i think


 probably, the date where u can sign free agents is the 15th.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

i jst heard of xtra sports radio kobe will resign w/ lakers


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Shaq can finally shed some pounds since its nice and hot in Florida.









I don't think its that bad as it seams. Why keep a player that doesn't want to play for your team anymore? It'll just throw off the chemistry. If I were the lakers I would have told Miami to throw in Wade or its no deal


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Forget the lakers or Miami....

ITS ALL ABOUT HOUSTON BABY!!!!!!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Forget the lakers or Miami....
> 
> ITS ALL ABOUT HOUSTON BABY!!!!!!


 aren't the wolves your fav team?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

did you hear about the new Michael Moore documentary about Kobe ? it's called Fahrenheit 9 for 37


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

he follows that cross eyed non leader T-Hogg.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

There have been talks bath and forth with the Cleveland Cavaliers and New York Knicks about a possible 4-player trade.

Heres the details:

Zydrunas Illguaskas

to New York for

Kurt Thomas
Dikembe Mutumbo
Othella Harrington


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> There have been talks bath and forth with the Cleveland Cavaliers and New York Knicks about a possible 4-player trade.
> 
> Heres the details:
> 
> ...


 why would the knicks want that stiff..... they should pursue Vince Carter, trade mutumbo, Shandon Andersen and Otehlo for VC's cry baby ass.

or pursue RashWEED wallace.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

www.nbawire.com

read up jewelz.....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rasheed's staying in Detroit

Isiah is wrecking the New York franchise and I am loving it








Isiah's fucked up every job he's had since retiring as a player, watch him f*ck up this one. I am still waiting for him to fire Lenny and hire himself as a coach after impressing himself in a job interview with himself. It's all gonna be over then


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Heat should go after Vc


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Kobe is indeed talking to the Clippers. Also spoke with Denver. If he does not resign with the Lakers, look for him to be playing with "that other L.A. team"...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I really don't think Kobe's going anywhere... Carter says something like he'll stay in Toronto as long as some people in their front office get fired

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap.php#1089706987


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i think the clippers still have a legitamate chance to land him, they've done everything that has been asked by Kobe... if they don't get kobe they can sign Q back and perhaps Darius Miles since D. Miles has repeatedly said he'd like to play with Q again.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i think tommrow we might knoe the answers to all of this sh*t lol


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> i think tommrow we might knoe the answers to all of this sh*t lol


 or tonight, free agent's can sign after 9pm.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

imagine if kobe did go to the clips. That would mean he single handedly destroyed the lakers by getting rid of shaq and phil jackson.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

haha funny pix. U should caption it, "see ya later big shaq, I will own la now."


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

[quote name='KingJeff' date='Jul 13 2004, 04:48 PM'] "see ya later big shaq, I will own la now."

Kobe gonna suffer if he a La


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

kobes ego is too big. suffer in la or suffer in jail getting butt raped by bubba. Dont let bubba take it to the hole kobe!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

What do you guys think??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

ahahhahaha


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

check out your boy KG.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Shaq is GONE! (hopefully)


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

KMART gonna sign wih nuggets soon LOL at Nets


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Clippers traded away Ely and House to free up cap space... they can offer Kobe more money than any other team other than the Lakers at 107 Million for 6 years.

if the Clippers get Kobe i don't know what i'd do.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> if the Clippers get Kobe i don't know what i'd do.


























Turn into a clip fan bro


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > if the Clippers get Kobe i don't know what i'd do.
> ...


 i'd rather wipe my ass with sandpaper!?!

but we'll see.... if he becomes a clipper and win's a championship i'm jumping the wagon.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought you were a Clippers fan, blueprint..


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 GO HOUSTONS!!!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

blueprint said:


> LaZy said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> I thought you were a Clippers fan, blueprint..


 i am, but i'm also a laker fan and i'd much rather have Kobe stay and finish his career with the Lakers.

i'd be happy regardless if he signs with the Clips or Lakers.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

there both in the same place who cares LoL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

"Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh and president Larry Bird continue to investigate other ways to improve their roster, with center Erick Dampier still a candidate for a trade.

"We've had conversations about him," Walsh said. "It's always a matter (of) what you give up."

Dampier's options appear to be narrowing. His previous team, Golden State, offered backup center Adonal Foyle a five-year contract estimated at $40 million. Dampier's agent, Dan Fegan, is trying to arrange a sign-and-trade that would enable Dampier to receive more than the $7.8 million he earned last season.

Talks between Fegan and Memphis, originally thought to be Dampier's preferred destination, appear to have cooled, leaving the Pacers as a primary trade option.

Atlanta appears to be the only team with room under the salary cap willing to offer Dampier a free agent contract."


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

As far as i know Rasheed has made no commitment in Detroit, but he would be a dumb ass if he left. I am pissed that we lost Okur. Hopefully we can fill the void of his absense off the bench. Isiah is f*cking up. As smart of a guy he is and a great player he f*cking sucks at his job. Defenitly no joe Dumars







The pistons still are the team to beat in the east. And in the nba. Denver is going to be good next season i am interested to see how well they do. I am t mac is in houston should be interesting with him and the big fella.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought Pistons re-signed Okur !


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yall had to lose okur to sign sheed


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> yall had to lose okur to sign sheed


 i thought rashWEED was already locked up in detroit?? didn't he sign an offer sheet?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

No but i think he gonna sign also pis got mcydess


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

oh yeah i forgot we picked him up. I have been working a lot and havnt been up on sports in a little while but i dont think sheed is official. I will find out later.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

SHAQ is officially a HEAT


----------

